# Best place to find college coaching openings



## Forza_Avantii (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello friends,

I am currently in my mid twenties and am trying to figure out the best approach to start my coaching career. 

Several people I spoken with have suggested just directly contacting universities and colleges.

Just looking for some other opinions since there is no real flow chart on how to begin. 

Would starting out at a High School be more ideal? Perhaps even at club level? If so what are some good organizations to look into to?

I am sorry if this question is silly just rather confused where to begin.

Best regards.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 20, 2019)

Forza_Avantii said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am currently in my mid twenties and am trying to figure out the best approach to start my coaching career.
> 
> ...


May want to be a volunteer assistant at a program somewhere. But having club experience and high school should be part of your resume.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2019)

Forza_Avantii said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am currently in my mid twenties and am trying to figure out the best approach to start my coaching career.
> 
> ...


What is your playing experience?


----------



## Supermodel56 (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> What is your playing experience?


FIFA 19


----------



## beachbum (Aug 27, 2019)

Forza_Avantii said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am currently in my mid twenties and am trying to figure out the best approach to start my coaching career.
> 
> ...


https://ncaamarket.ncaa.org/jobs/category/coaching-soccer?page=1


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 27, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> FIFA 19


So you're saying he's just getting started?


----------

